# Salvini citofona a presunto spacciatore, è polemica



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2020)

È polemica per un episodio avvenuto nel quartiere Pilastro a Bologna e con protagonista *Matteo Salvini*. Il leader della Lega, in piena campagna elettorale per le elezioni regionali in Emilia Romagna, su richiesta di una signora *ha citofonato* ad una casa di una *presunta famiglia di spacciatori tunisini*. La persona che ha risposto, ha smentito la cosa e ha riattaccato provocando le risate di Salvini e della gente lì presente. L'episodio ha suscitato qualche polemica sui social, in particolare su Twitter, dove si è diffuso l'hashtag #salvinicitofona .

L'ex ministro dell'interno ha detto successivamente, nel programma "Mattino 5", di aver segnalato a chi di dovere la presenza di spacciatori in quel posto.

*Il tunisino citofonato: "È vero, spacciavo. Ma ora sono pulito e vado a scuola come tutti. Andrò in procura e denuncerò Salvini per diffamazione.".*

*Salvini: "Con la droga non sono garantista. Se il ragazzo non è uno spacciatore chiedo scusa. Lascio che polizia e carabinieri appurino la verità".*

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## juventino (22 Gennaio 2020)

Ma come si fa a votare per questo coso? Ma ci rendiamo conto?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Gennaio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a votare per questo coso? Ma ci rendiamo conto?



Italia 
e stanno crescendo altri ignoranti 
voluti dal potere(privati) eh... così continua la pacchia x loro


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Gennaio 2020)

Wow, ora è ufficiale! Salv1no è scientificamente idiota, stupido e *********. Ciò che era nell aria adesso è ufficiale.

Questa se la gioca con quella volta in cui, anziché parlare del programma politico del suo partito, ha elencato una serie di "santi" (figure centrali della religione cristiana), ha guardato il cielo (l atmosfera terrestre) e ha annunciato le vittoria grazie all intervento di Maria (in pratica è un raccomandato)

Il genio senza tempo di Salvino accusa un tizio a caso, presunto spacciatore, per quale ragione? La parola di un'altra persona. Lo costringe a provare la sua innocenza quando la persona non è assolutamente tenuta a farlo, in un contesto surreale (via citofono). Suona e due secondi dopo vuole entrargli in casa, in qualità di che? Quale potere glielo consente? Il tut senza mai essersi identificato. 

Beninteso che il fatto che il tizio sia davvero uno spacciatore o meno non conta nulla. Tutta la scenetta è surreale, la "procedura" è stupida. Lui pensa di gasare la gente sbeffeggiando il crimine e il male, ma è solo un povero idiota. Non si aiuta così la gente, non si combattono così i criminali. Queste sono solo buffonate. Le persone SERIE, che cambiano davvero il mondo, lavorano in maniera SERIA e non ne sentite neanche parlare. Oppure sono i Falcone, i Borsellino, i Montalto.

Un teatrino lurido messo in piedi da un pagliaccio DAVANTI LE TELECAMERE per RACCATTARE VOTI. 
Inoltre in un colpo solo può giocare i cavalli di battaglia degli africani (gode del fatto che sia tunisino. Tunisino...nel solo pensare alla parola scatta qualcosa; è intrisa di una connotazione negativa vero? So che lo sentite dentro di voi) e della droga.

Non supera Fonzie in senso assoluto in quanto Shish è ugualmente concentrato a far danno. 
In quanto a politica-trash degradante invece Salv1no è il re dei giullari.


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Wow, ora è ufficiale! Salv1no è scientificamente idiota, stupido e *********. Ciò che era nell aria adesso è ufficiale.
> 
> Questa se la gioca con quella volta in cui, anziché parlare del programma politico del suo partito, ha elencato una serie di "santi" (figure centrali della religione cristiana), ha guardato il cielo (l atmosfera terrestre) e ha annunciato le vittoria grazie all intervento di Maria (in pratica è un raccomandato)
> 
> ...



Tanto rigirerà tutto a suo favore dicendo che tutti ce l'hanno con lui. Sta ricalcando alla perfezione le orme del personaggio di Donald Trump preelezioni del 2016.
Ormai per farti voler bene basta che tu dia la parvenza di essere totally antiestablishment. Quello che dici passa poi in secondo piano. 
Vedrai che anche stavolta il martire ce la farà a sfruttare anche sto episodio.

P. S. Io non penso che sia idiota, purtroppo. È avanti anni luce a livello di comunicazione rispetto a partiti come PD, 5 stelle e compagnia bella. Sta interpretando - non a livello politico, ci mancherebbe, ma al livello di raccolta dei consensi - questo periodo storico meglio di chiunque altro. Sa cosa muove le masse piú degli altri. E riesce a farlo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Wow, ora è ufficiale! Salv1no è scientificamente idiota, stupido e *********. Ciò che era nell aria adesso è ufficiale.
> 
> Questa se la gioca con quella volta in cui, anziché parlare del programma politico del suo partito, ha elencato una serie di "santi" (figure centrali della religione cristiana), ha guardato il cielo (l atmosfera terrestre) e ha annunciato le vittoria grazie all intervento di Maria (in pratica è un raccomandato)
> 
> ...



se lui è idiota, pensa a quelli che perdono contro di lui a che livello sono...


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Chissà quale Senatore gli ha insegnato questi trucchetti eh......


----------



## pazzomania (22 Gennaio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a votare per questo coso? Ma ci rendiamo conto?





Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Italia
> e stanno crescendo altri ignoranti
> voluti dal potere(privati) eh... così continua la pacchia x loro



Perchè voi avete l' animo nerd.

Girate internet, leggete, scrivete trovando opinioni differenti e magari ragionate.

Ma l' Italiano medio sente:

- meno tasse
- più lavoro
- gli immigrati a casa loro
- in pensione a 60 anni per stare coi nipotini

E bam, casca con entrambi i piedi credendo sia vero. Funziona cosi da sempre.

Che poi una volta al potere, è lapalissiano non possa essere fatto nulla di tutto ciò (pena il definitivo tracollo invece della lentissima agonia), passa in secondo piano.

Nemmeno ci pensa l' italiano medio.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se lui è idiota, pensa a quelli che perdono contro di lui a che livello sono...


.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se lui è idiota, pensa a quelli che perdono contro di lui a che livello sono...



Per non parlare di chi protesta contro di lui nelle piazze, quando non è manco al governo  (leggasi sardine e pd)


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È polemica per un episodio avvenuto nel quartiere Pilastro a Bologna e con protagonista *Matteo Salvini*. Il leader della Lega, in piena campagna elettorale per le elezioni regionali in Emilia Romagna, su richiesta di una signora *ha citofonato* ad una casa di una *presunta famiglia di spacciatori tunisini*. La persona che ha risposto, ha smentito la cosa e ha riattaccato provocando le risate di Salvini e della gente lì presente. L'episodio ha suscitato qualche polemica sui social, in particolare su Twitter, dove si è diffuso l'hashtag #salvinicitofona .
> 
> L'ex ministro dell'interno ha detto successivamente, nel programma "Mattino 5", di aver segnalato a chi di dovere la presenza di spacciatori in quel posto.
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Gesto ridicolo. Tra Lega e PD è una gara a chi fa più ridere (e pena)


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Gennaio 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Tanto rigirerà tutto a suo favore dicendo che tutti ce l'hanno con lui. Sta ricalcando alla perfezione le orme del personaggio di Donald Trump preelezioni del 2016.
> Ormai per farti voler bene basta che tu dia la parvenza di essere totally antiestablishment. Quello che dici passa poi in secondo piano.
> Vedrai che anche stavolta il martire ce la farà a sfruttare anche sto episodio.
> 
> P. S. Io non penso che sia idiota, purtroppo. È avanti anni luce a livello di comunicazione rispetto a partiti come PD, 5 stelle e compagnia bella. Sta interpretando - non a livello politico, ci mancherebbe, ma al livello di raccolta dei consensi - questo periodo storico meglio di chiunque altro. Sa cosa muove le masse piú degli altri. E riesce a farlo.


Purtroppo il clown fa quello che molti vogliono vedere. 

Chiaramente parliamo di una brutta persona che punta unicamente a fare "carriera" (non reale, ma solo apparente, acquisendo cariche su cariche). Per farlo gli spin doctor di fiducia al PC leggono delle bellissime statistiche su cosa infervora maggiormente gli italiani. A quel punto il pagliaccio mette il naso rosso e intrattiene gli spettatori con i suoi quotidiani show trash. 

Non combatte in alcun modo problemi complessi. Per farlo servirebbe gente seria e competente. No, lui per esempio, dato il problema-droga, fa chiudere i coffee shop e citofona ai tunisini. 



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se lui è idiota, pensa a quelli che perdono contro di lui a che livello sono...


Dipende dal contesto a cui fai riferimento: se essere o meno idioti dipende dal numero di consensi acquisiti, allora hai ragione al 100%. Lui è il più votato, lui è furbo e gli altri scemi. 

Io parlavo del gesto in quanto tale, se è utile in maniera diretta o in una qualsiasi maniera indiretta. La ritengo non solo una buffonata inutile, ma è a tutti gli effetti dannosa per vari motivi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il clown fa quello che molti vogliono vedere.
> 
> Chiaramente parliamo di una brutta persona che punta unicamente a fare "carriera" (non reale, ma solo apparente, acquisendo cariche su cariche). Per farlo gli spin doctor di fiducia al PC leggono delle bellissime statistiche su cosa infervora maggiormente gli italiani. A quel punto il pagliaccio mette il naso rosso e intrattiene gli spettatori con i suoi quotidiani show trash.
> 
> ...



Non ci stai capendo nulla, tu e tanti altri.

E' semplicemente un gesto intimidatorio. Le ronde seguiranno...

E forse un giorno gli Italiani potranno girare per strade, piazze e parchi senza questa immondizia dei giorni d'oggi.


----------



## admin (22 Gennaio 2020)

Che trash


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



ma veramente


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Gennaio 2020)

Un tempo in Europa avevamo Mitterand, De Gasperi e Adenauer.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ci stai capendo nulla, tu e tanti altri.
> 
> E' semplicemente un gesto intimidatorio. Le ronde seguiranno...
> 
> E forse un giorno gli Italiani potranno girare per strade, piazze e parchi senza questa immondizia dei giorni d'oggi.



questa storia delle ronde mi pare di averla già sentita.


----------



## David Drills (22 Gennaio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ci stai capendo nulla, tu e tanti altri.
> 
> E' semplicemente un gesto intimidatorio. Le ronde seguiranno...
> 
> E forse un giorno gli Italiani potranno girare per strade, piazze e parchi senza questa immondizia dei giorni d'oggi.


Per le ronde resta solo da decidere il colore delle camicie: nere come da tradizione o verdi per mantenere il legame con la Lega Nord? Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza!


----------



## sette (22 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chissà quale Senatore gli ha insegnato questi trucchetti eh......



cavolo mi hai anticipato


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Dipende dal contesto a cui fai riferimento: se essere o meno idioti dipende dal numero di consensi acquisiti, allora hai ragione al 100%. Lui è il più votato, lui è furbo e gli altri scemi.
> 
> Io parlavo del gesto in quanto tale, se è utile in maniera diretta o in una qualsiasi maniera indiretta. La ritengo non solo una buffonata inutile, ma è a tutti gli effetti dannosa per vari motivi



tu e tantissimi altri partite dal presupposto che chi vota lui è un idiota (perchè si fa convincere da uno che fa pagliacciate) mentre chi vota di la è un illuminato.

io penso invece che siano tutti pagliacci d'accordo tra di loro e noi siamo il pubblico che li guarda e si scanna per una o l'altra parte, ci intrattengono.

nel momento in cui lui è un pagliaccio votato, diventa più furbo dei pagliacci meno votati.
questo non è un merito per lui ma un demerito per gli altri. purtroppo una certa % di persone si fa abbindolare da certe cretinerie e loro (non solo lui, anzi) ci sguazzano dentro.

da come se ne parla qua, sembra l'unico politico che fa l'idiota.


----------



## Pitermilanista (22 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È polemica per un episodio avvenuto nel quartiere Pilastro a Bologna e con protagonista *Matteo Salvini*. Il leader della Lega, in piena campagna elettorale per le elezioni regionali in Emilia Romagna, su richiesta di una signora *ha citofonato* ad una casa di una *presunta famiglia di spacciatori tunisini*. La persona che ha risposto, ha smentito la cosa e ha riattaccato provocando le risate di Salvini e della gente lì presente. L'episodio ha suscitato qualche polemica sui social, in particolare su Twitter, dove si è diffuso l'hashtag #salvinicitofona .
> 
> L'ex ministro dell'interno ha detto successivamente, nel programma "Mattino 5", di aver segnalato a chi di dovere la presenza di spacciatori in quel posto.
> 
> Video al secondo post.



La famiglia tunisina vada dal civilista più bravo d'Italia e intenti causa per danni morali, per 49 milioni di euro, quelli fatti sparire dalla Lega e mai restituiti allo Stato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Per le ronde resta solo da decidere il colore delle camicie: nere come da tradizione o verdi per mantenere il legame con la Lega Nord? Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza!



ti farebbe schifo che della gente girasse di notte per cercare di evitare che ti rubino in casa o in negozio?



Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> La famiglia tunisina vada dal civilista più bravo d'Italia e intenti causa per danni morali, per 49 milioni di euro, quelli fatti sparire dalla Lega e mai restituiti allo Stato.



non sarebbe una novità, se un ladro mi entra in casa e lo chiudo nell'armadio, mi denuncia e lo devo anche pagare


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Gennaio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ci stai capendo nulla, tu e tanti altri.
> 
> E' semplicemente un gesto intimidatorio. Le ronde seguiranno...
> 
> E forse un giorno gli Italiani potranno girare per strade, piazze e parchi senza questa immondizia dei giorni d'oggi.



Scusa, non ho capito. Puoi spiegarmi in che modo l'utilizzo di un citofono sarebbe un gesto intimidatorio? E che relazione intercorre fra le ronde (non si capisce cosa intendi dire, ma vabbé) e il suddetto uso del citofono? 
Non sono ironico, voglio solo approfondire e capire il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## David Drills (22 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ti farebbe schifo che della gente girasse di notte per cercare di evitare che ti rubino in casa o in negozio?


A che titolo? Esiste già ed è pagata (poco) per farla, si chiamano forze dell'ordine.
Oppure tu intendi i supereroi mascherati alla Watchmen?


----------



## vota DC (22 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Wow, ora è ufficiale! Salv1no è scientificamente idiota, stupido e *********. Ciò che era nell aria adesso è ufficiale.
> 
> Questa se la gioca con quella volta in cui, anziché parlare del programma politico del suo partito, ha elencato una serie di "santi" (figure centrali della religione cristiana), ha guardato il cielo (l atmosfera terrestre) e ha annunciato le vittoria grazie all intervento di Maria (in pratica è un raccomandato)
> 
> ...



Va lì a fare il cosplayer dei Village People, in realtà al tunisino è andata bene perché con quegli indizi se non ci fossero stati Salvini e telecamere gli sbirri lo avrebbero portato.in caserma e manganellato fino all'alba e nessuno avrebbe detto niente.


----------



## David Drills (22 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tu e tantissimi altri partite dal presupposto che chi vota lui è un idiota (perchè si fa convincere da uno che fa pagliacciate) mentre chi vota di la è un illuminato.
> 
> io penso invece che siano tutti pagliacci d'accordo tra di loro e noi siamo il pubblico che li guarda e si scanna per una o l'altra parte, ci intrattengono.
> 
> ...


Ma poi tu come osservatore scegli un pagliaccio tra tanti (lui o la Meloni) oppure fai come e ti godi lo spettacolo? Perchè pure io penso che tutti fanno il loro gioco, e che sono uno peggio dell'altro, ma quando vado a votare scrivo cose tipo "Forza Milan" o bestemmie assortite. Qua invece sembra che sotto sotto questi "pagliacci" vi piacciono...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> A che titolo? Esiste già ed è pagata (poco) per farla, si chiamano forze dell'ordine.
> Oppure tu intendi i supereroi mascherati alla Watchmen?



sapevo che non mi avresti risposto seriamente. 
succede quando non ci hanno argomenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ma poi tu come osservatore scegli un pagliaccio tra tanti (lui o la Meloni) oppure fai come e ti godi lo spettacolo? Perchè pure io penso che tutti fanno il loro gioco, e che sono uno peggio dell'altro, ma quando vado a votare scrivo cose tipo "Forza Milan" o bestemmie assortite. Qua invece sembra che sotto sotto questi "pagliacci" vi piacciono...



fino ad ora ho cercato di dare la possibilità a tutti di dimostrare che sono dei pagliacci e prontamente non sono mai stato smentito..


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Detto tutto questo ...

A quanto pare non è sembrata una pagliacciata la presenza di ben tre figuranti, prelevati da film comici di serie B, a bordo della seauocce3, in cerca di un pelo di figa (e che figa!) da annusare. Gente poi che dovrebbe governare questa cloaca di paese. Quella no, è stato un atto pieno di umanità e intelligenza.


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Gennaio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ci stai capendo nulla, tu e tanti altri.
> 
> E' semplicemente un gesto intimidatorio. Le ronde seguiranno...
> 
> E forse un giorno gli Italiani potranno girare per strade, piazze e parchi senza questa immondizia dei giorni d'oggi.


Sì arrivederci. La storia dell essere umano ha una sola costante: l intelletto. 

Con buona pace degli Schwarzenegger, l uomo è avanti a tutto grazue all intelligenza, non la forza. 
1000 anni fa ti preoccupavi ad andare in giro, 500 un po' meno, e meno ancora nell ottocento, novecento fino ai giorni nostri. L ordine, checché se ne dica, è in continuo aumento. Eppure questa aumentata sicurezza non è stata ottenuta sparando a vista ai criminali. Si realizza il bene usando la testa, la quale porta alla creazione di leggi rese "scientifiche", ovvero generalizzabili/adattabili a più contesti possibili. Posto lo Stato come forza assoluta sul crimine (e mi pare che la polizia vada in giro a testa alta e serena, e i mafiosi di nascondono come sorci), non resta che applicare la legge come strumento d ordine. 

Come detto, citofonare e chiudere i negozietti significa fare il clown. Non aiuti le persone. Studiasse la storia di grandi italiani che si sono fatti ammazzare, studiasse legge, riunisse un team di gente competente e scoprire l oggetto sconosciuto: lavorare. 
Invece no, lui è un ignorante patentato, la sua cricca è piena di indagati e condannati (e se li difende pure, vedi Massimiliano r0meo, figlio di b0ss1, già condannati)


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tu e tantissimi altri partite dal presupposto che chi vota lui è un idiota (perchè si fa convincere da uno che fa pagliacciate) mentre chi vota di la è un illuminato.
> 
> io penso invece che siano tutti pagliacci d'accordo tra di loro e noi siamo il pubblico che li guarda e si scanna per una o l'altra parte, ci intrattengono.
> 
> ...


Dove ho scritto che gli altri politici sono degli illuminati? 

Il post è esclusivamente su Salvini e di quello si parla. Ma, per evitare proprio questo tuo discorso, j comunque voluto ricordare Fonzie. Proprio per evitare questa cosa. Non è servito


----------



## David Drills (22 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sapevo che non mi avresti risposto seriamente.
> succede quando non ci hanno argomenti.



Le ronde sono la cosa più pericolosa del mondo, non scherziamo. In uno stato di diritto, non siamo io e te con i manganelli a decidere se un'altra persona sta commettendo un reato o meno, nè siamo io e te a decidere come punirla. E' veramente l'anticamera del fascismo.


----------



## David Drills (22 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fino ad ora ho cercato di dare la possibilità a tutti di dimostrare che sono dei pagliacci e prontamente non sono mai stato smentito..



In che anno hai votato Monti? Ed il Pd? Veltroni, Bersani, Renzi o Zingaretti?


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sì arrivederci. La storia dell essere umano ha una sola costante: l intelletto.
> 
> Con buona pace degli Schwarzenegger, l uomo è avanti a tutto grazue all intelligenza, non la forza.
> 1000 anni fa ti preoccupavi ad andare in giro, 500 un po' meno, e meno ancora nell ottocento, novecento fino ai giorni nostri. L ordine, checché se ne dica, è in continuo aumento. Eppure questa aumentata sicurezza non è stata ottenuta sparando a vista ai criminali. Si realizza il bene usando la testa, la quale porta alla creazione di leggi rese "scientifiche", ovvero generalizzabili/adattabili a più contesti possibili. Posto lo Stato come forza assoluta sul crimine (e mi pare che la polizia vada in giro a testa alta e serena, e i mafiosi di nascondono come sorci), non resta che applicare la legge come strumento d ordine.
> ...



Hai assolutamente ragione, ed io condivido il concetto, veramente. Teoricamente però.

Sai cosa c'è che non va, specie da noi in Italia? Che la giustizia non funziona o è politicizzata. Sarà che invecchio o si cambia, ma io non avverto una sicurezza aumentata. Sarà che prima ero spensierato, ma io vedo molta meno libertà. Bisogna sempre stare attenti. Ed inoltre, bisogna stare pure attenti a difendersi dagli aggressori, come fatto notare, visto che rischi pesante a reagire. A me non sembrava così, prima.

Non so se dipende dal discorso extra-comunitari, tanto per parlare chiaro, visto che si parla di tunisini o che altro diamine sono, o addirittura da noi stessi, ma sicuramente certe cose io le vedo ampiamente peggiorate. Ovviamente non faccio il solito discorso nauseante sulle etnie, fatto sta che certe cose sono cambiate. A me va bene stare in mezzo anche ai marziani, o alle iene, se sono brave e leali persone.

Io dalla fine degli anni '80 ad ora vedo parecchio degrado in fatto di sicurezza sociale. Prima non si mettevano le inferriate alle finestre, adesso sono d'obbligo. Almeno dalle mie parti.

Magari sono migliorate delle altre, ma il computo totale non so se è in positivo. Non vorrei che sia invalso l'uso di una certa clemenza nei confronti di "classi" di persone di un certo tipo, per eccessiva "inclusività", mentre si tende a usare il pugno duro contro i civili cittadini che vogliono vivere in pace, ma che vengono stroncati al primo passo falso. E' chiaro che un bravo cittadino è tendenzialmente remissivo e quindi facilmente attaccabile, anche solo per dimostrare che in realtà "la giustizia esiste e colpisce con decisione".


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> In che anno hai votato Monti? Ed il Pd? Veltroni, Bersani, Renzi o Zingaretti?



questi sono stati i 1i che hanno confermato di essere pagliacci. li ho saltati a piè pari.
poi loro non han bisogno dei voti, governano lo stesso anche se perdono.



David Drills ha scritto:


> Le ronde sono la cosa più pericolosa del mondo, non scherziamo. In uno stato di diritto, non siamo io e te con i manganelli a decidere se un'altra persona sta commettendo un reato o meno, nè siamo io e te a decidere come punirla. E' veramente l'anticamera del fascismo.



cambieresti velocemente idea se te li trovassi in casa, come tutti i benpensanti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Dove ho scritto che gli altri politici sono degli illuminati?
> 
> Il post è esclusivamente su Salvini e di quello si parla. Ma, per evitare proprio questo tuo discorso, j comunque voluto ricordare Fonzie. Proprio per evitare questa cosa. Non è servito



lo sottintendi in ogni 3d politico. in questo forum ti vedo solo quando c'è da dir su alla destra e viceversa, sul milan non scrivi praticamente mai...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chissà quale Senatore gli ha insegnato questi trucchetti eh......



Ahahahaha sei un grande..

Caduta di stile per entrambe


----------



## Heaven (23 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questi sono stati i 1i che hanno confermato di essere pagliacci. li ho saltati a piè pari.
> poi loro non han bisogno dei voti, governano lo stesso anche se perdono.
> 
> 
> ...



O come tutti quelli che ragionano di pancia e non sanno analizzare razionalmente una situazione, come ti sembra?


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hai assolutamente ragione, ed io condivido il concetto, veramente. Teoricamente però.
> 
> Sai cosa c'è che non va, specie da noi in Italia? Che la giustizia non funziona o è politicizzata. Sarà che invecchio o si cambia, ma io non avverto una sicurezza aumentata. Sarà che prima ero spensierato, ma io vedo molta meno libertà. Bisogna sempre stare attenti. Ed inoltre, bisogna stare pure attenti a difendersi dagli aggressori, come fatto notare, visto che rischi pesante a reagire. A me non sembrava così, prima.
> 
> ...


Per provare a risponderti inizierei direttamente dall'intero pianeta, e dal benessere in generale, e in questo senso mi viene in mente questo video:


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Gennaio 2020)

La tua è una testimonianza certamente valida, ma circoscritta ad un periodo ed un luogo, quello in cui sei vissuto. Uno di Palermo ti assicuro che darebbe un parere notevolmente differente: anzitutto per le stragi mafiose, quindi la presenza fortissima dell'organizzazione mafiosa sul territorio. Qualcun altro potrebbe riferire di una maggiore tranquillità, ma è un periodo relativo: provando a cercare delle statistiche, i risultati sembrano rimbalzare notevolmente, a seconda del grande evento "del momento", vedi seconda guerra mondiale. 

Si parla di "crollo di criminalità dal *1945* al *1946*", quindi "di ripresa globale a partire dal *1955*", ma "non mancarono tuttavia le eccezioni. In qualche regione vi furono infatti delle tendenze opposte a quelle nazionali".

Segue "grande impennata di furti nel *1969*" (maggior benessere, più auto in giro, televisioni, radio, etc) e "calo di omicidi".

Saltando gli *anni 80*...

"Il calo dei reati nell’ultimo decennio del Novecento:

Raggiunto il picco della sua lunga fase espansiva nel *1991*, l’andamento della criminalità iniziò l’anno dopo un’inversione di tendenza, che durò per tutto l’ultimo decennio del secolo, pur con un ritmo diverso a seconda dei reati. Il cambiamento maggiore riguardò gli omicidi, il cui numero crollò, passando da 1916 omicidi nel *1991* a 746 omicidi nel *2000* e tornando a quel tasso più basso nella storia postunitaria dell’Italia che avevano raggiunto durante gli anni Cinquanta e Sessanta. Forte e continua fu anche la caduta di alcuni reati contro il patrimonio. In quei nove anni, i furti di autovetture diminuirono del 34%, quelli di oggetti dalle auto del 47%, gli scippi addirittura del 59%. Invece i borseggi, i furti in appartamento e le rapine subirono una flessione fino al 1994, ma aumentarono nuovamente nei sei anni seguenti.

Tale inversione di tendenza non ha avuto luogo solo in Italia. Essa è iniziata negli Stati Uniti ed è arrivata poi in molti Paesi dell’Europa occidentale, dove la crescita dei reati contro il patrimonio e degli omicidi si è prima arrestata e poi è stata seguita dalla loro diminuzione".


Per problemi di sintesi, riferito al decennio *2007-2017*, posto direttamente una tabella:







Nell'ultima colonna a destra puoi vedere che è tutto in calo, tranne un valore (segnato in rosso).
Questo al netto della crisi economica degli anni 2009-2013, che ha causato un aumento di pressoché ogni genere di rapina.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Gennaio 2020)

Alla luce di questo, organizzare delle "squadre" (...) da mandare in giro la sera cercando di menare qualche criminale mi sembra assurdo. 

I numeri fanno su e giù a seconda della generazione considerata. Oggi potremmo essere in un periodo di picco senza rendercene conto, come è successo nel 2009-2013. 

Come ho detto, ragionando su grande scala temporale, rispetto a secoli fa oggi siamo più al sicuro, e non è stato necessario sopprimere con la forza il crimine; questa manfrina nasce da un odio sordo verso "qualcosa". 
In particolare è un odio piuttosto ingenuo: avevo sentito qualcosa a proposito dell'odio che un ultras della squadra A prova verso un ultras della squadra B: ebbene è stato dimostrato che quelle persone godono dell'odio che hanno verso l'altro gruppo. In loro è molto sviluppata un'aggressività diciamo ancestrale, che però a livello razionale non ha più motivo di esistere (l'aggressività aveva una funzione, era utile alla sopravvivenza; oggi odiare un tizio che tifa un'altra squadra è una cosa insensata, non porta vantaggi). 
Il cialtrone Salv1no alimenta realmente quell'odio lì; purtroppo quando raramente in tv fanno parlare gente del settore viene bollata come sinistroide e l'intelletto muore una volta di più. 

Anche in queste pagine si è letto di un odio profondo verso, per esempio, il drogato ucciso dai carabinieri ("giusto pestarlo a morte"), o i criminali ("con loro userei la tecnica del waterboarding"), così come sui social con la foto dell'americano bendato sono usciti dalla gabbie tutti gli infervorati ("bene così! Deve pagare!"). 
Se in tv invitassero ogni tanto qualche psicologo sociale, avremmo la possibilità di conoscere un mondo che abbiamo davanti gli occhi, ma che non percepiamo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Gennaio 2020)

Chiudo con un'immagine che sta girando in queste ore:






Per chi non lo sapesse, la foto è del Dicembre 2018. La persona ritratta con Salv1n0 è Luca Lucc1:

- condannato a 4 anni di carcere per aver fatto perdere un occhio a un tifoso durante una rissa;

- *ha patteggiato un anno e mezzo di carcere per traffico di droga. Lucc1 era al centro di un giro di spaccio organizzato insieme alla criminalità calabrese e albanese.*

Alla domanda sul perché questi abbracci e sorrisi con tale figura, l'allora ministro dell'Interno Salv1n1 disse "*alla festa c'erano tante persone perbene, pacifiche, tranquille*" e che in fondo "*io sono un indagato in mezzo agli indagati*".

(Non solo non ha nettamente preso le distanze da un delinquente, ma anzi ha pubblicamente mostrato *vicinanza* a questa personcina a modo).

Inoltre stanno circolando le statistiche sull'operato di Salv1n1 in merito alla lotta alla droga, con risultati scadenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Alla luce di questo, organizzare delle "squadre" (...) da mandare in giro la sera cercando di menare qualche criminale mi sembra assurdo.
> 
> I numeri fanno su e giù a seconda della generazione considerata. Oggi potremmo essere in un periodo di picco senza rendercene conto, come è successo nel 2009-2013.
> 
> ...



invece è proprio il contrario secondo me. gli hooligans come li hanno estirpati? con la forza.
se vai in un paese comunista, per esempio, nessuno chiude a chiave la macchina ne tantomeno la porta di casa. sanno che se uno prova a entrare e lo beccano è spacciato. ed infatti non esiste criminalità.

non è che le squadre devono andare in giro a menare, basterebbe qualcuno che ogni tanto passa e controlla per dissuadere parecchi criminali.


----------



## sunburn (23 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hai assolutamente ragione, ed io condivido il concetto, veramente. Teoricamente però.
> 
> Sai cosa c'è che non va, specie da noi in Italia? Che la giustizia non funziona o è politicizzata. Sarà che invecchio o si cambia, ma io non avverto una sicurezza aumentata. Sarà che prima ero spensierato, ma io vedo molta meno libertà. Bisogna sempre stare attenti. Ed inoltre, bisogna stare pure attenti a difendersi dagli aggressori, come fatto notare, visto che rischi pesante a reagire. A me non sembrava così, prima.
> 
> ...


Ma se i dati dicono altro, allora è evidente che sia una semplice questione di percezione soggettiva. Per farti capire, nel periodo in cui io ero bambino(inizi-metà anni '90) l'attenzione dei mass media si concentrò su alcuni casi di rapimenti di bambini. Ho ancora davanti agli occhi l'immagine di quel bambino, mi pare fosse Farouk Kassam, con in mano il Game Boy. Risultato: io e molti miei coetanei ce la facevamo sotto. C'era una reale emergenza rapimenti? No. Ma l'idea che passava era che, invece, ci fosse.
Questo vale per qualunque notizia. C'è il periodo in cui va di moda la legittima difesa e sembra che migliaia di persone vengano processate e condannate a mille anni di galera per essersi difese. Poi vai a vedere i dati ufficiali del Ministero e vedi che di processi per legittima difesa se ne fanno 7/8 all'anno e solo in un paio di caso si arriva a una condanna. In alcuni casi capita persino che un Ministro vada a trovare uno "ingiustamente in galera perché si è difeso" e poi viene fuori che la difesa era stata un'esecuzione in piena regola, con vittima fatta inginocchiare e freddata con un colpo di arma da fuoco. Ma l'idea che resta è che non ci si possa difendere.

Stesso discorso sui fatti criminosi. Io ho letto migliaia di volte "Immigrato marocchino/tunisino/ecc fa questo, quello e quell'altro", ma quando lo stesso crimine viene commesso da un italiano si legge "Uomo di 43 anni fa questo, quello e quall'altro". Il primo caso viene seguito in modo morboso per tre giorni, si dicono migliaia di fesserie( del tipo "l'avesse fatto un italiano"., "lo faranno cittadino onorario" ecc...)e poi non se ne sa più nulla. Risultato: si crea, in alcuni, la percezione che gli immigrati delinquano e la facciano franca, mentre gli italiani vengono condannati alla lapidazione per un divieto di sosta. Sulla base di cosa? Del nulla.

Altro esempio è il riferimento che fai sulla "magistratura politicizzata". Si tratta di una bufala cavalcata per anni da Berlusconi e che, purtroppo, si è radicata. La cosa che mi fa sorridere è che ho letto migliaia di accuse, basate sul nulla, a Berlusconi sulla questione della cessione del Milan. Allora era un Santo perseguitato dalla "magistratura politicizzata", ora quegli stessi che lo definivano una specie di prigioniero politico(benché in galera non ci sia mai andato)invocano l'intervento della magistratura... 
La realtà è che nelle loro funzioni non esistono magistrati di destra e di sinistra. Esistono, come in tutte le categorie, magistrati competenti e magistrati non competenti. Basta semplicemente guardare i dati per capire che i processi che riguardano politici in generale sono una percentuale trascurabile dei processi penali che si celebrano mediamente in un anno, quelli che riguardano politici di primissimo piano ancora meno. 
Anche in questo caso, si tratta di arma di distrazione di massa per sviare l'attenzione dai reali problemi. Ci si concentra sulla questione del processo penale per non intervenire seriamente sul processo civile(questo sì che dura una vita), sulle carenze di organico, sui continui tagli di risorse ai Tribunali, sulle norme che rendono impossibile arrivare a un accertamento dell'esistenza di un reato ecc.

Per farla breve, ogni notizia viene strumentalizzata per creare contrasti nell'opinione pubblica e continuare a farsi i fatti propri. Divide et impera.


----------



## sunburn (23 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Chiudo con un'immagine che sta girando in queste ore:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma Salvini è quello che venerava il Dio Po e ora va in giro con i crocifissi e parla con la Madonna di Medjiugorje, benché le presunte apparizioni della medesima non siano riconosciute neanche dalla Chiesa cattolica.
E' quello che ha portato una bimba "strappata ingiustamente alla madre" facendo passare l'idea che fosse un bimba di Bibbiano anche quando era già venuta fuori la notizia che, in realtà, si trattava di una bimba di un comune lombardo con sindaco leghista.
E' quello che fino a qualche anno fa si vantava di fare le sue vacanze solo a Nord e ora si vanta di fare le sue vacanze al Sud.
E' il capo del partito che fino a poco tempo fa usava il tricolore in modi particolari e adesso strilla e si indigna se al Parlamento europeo non consentono di esporlo sui banchi dei singoli parlamentari, come previsto dal regolamento che vieta di esporre qualunque tipo di simbolo. 
Ecc ecc ecc.

E' il suo momento e troverai sempre qualcuno pronto a spiegarti che in realtà non esiste contraddizione(come fanno alcuni studiosi cattolici con i testi sacri). Così come trovavi qualcuno disposto a sostenere tutto e il contrario di tutto per difendere Berlusconi, Renzi e gli altri.
In politica, benché sia un atteggiamento non condivisibile, può starci, a patto che questa sorta di "immunità" duri per un periodo temporale limitato. Il problema è che in altri Paesi, quando il politico di turno viene "smascherato", con la politica ha chiuso. Più in generale, ovunque esiste un ricambio generazionale. Escludendo la Merkel(e Putin, ma qui si tratta di un caso particolare), i politici francesi, tedeschi, spagnoli, inglesi che erano di primissimo piano dieci anni fa ora non lo sono più. Da noi, gira e rigira, trovano sempre il modo di riciclarsi e ci ritroviamo sempre con le stesse facce. Quindi, in fondo, "ci" piacciono. Ed è questa una delle grandi sciagure di questo Paese.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> invece è proprio il contrario secondo me. gli hooligans come li hanno estirpati? con la forza.
> se vai in un paese comunista, per esempio, nessuno chiude a chiave la macchina ne tantomeno la porta di casa. sanno che se uno prova a entrare e lo beccano è spacciato. ed infatti non esiste criminalità.
> 
> non è che le squadre devono andare in giro a menare, basterebbe qualcuno che ogni tanto passa e controlla per dissuadere parecchi criminali.


Allora il discorso è interessante, perché quello che mi pare tu abbia fatto è la ricerca di casi a conferma della propria ipotesi, anche se si tratta di un caso specifico, contro il caso più generale a cui ho fatto riferimento (dal medioevo ad oggi, nel mondo, si va in giro più tranquilli. Grazie a quale tipo di intervento?).
E' interessante anche perché...potrei avere fatto lo stesso! Mi sono riletto, ed effettivamente ho selezionato alcune informazioni, tenendo però fede al dato finale, e cioè il calo complessivo dei crimini.

I dati che ho trovato sono moltissimi, riporto un esempio nel decennio 2007-2017 su furti e rapine, sia nelle abitazioni che negli esercizi commerciali:





















Come si può vedere, in 3 dei 4 grafici il crimine è calato.
Sono aumentati i furti nelle abitazioni.
Complessivamente furti e rapine sono calati. Senza l'ausilio di interventi fai-da-te del cittadino. E consideriamo che in Italia le risorse alle forze dell'ordine sono tutt'altro che ottimali.

Non a caso (e via di conferma della propria ipotesi  ) cerco su Google i paesi con il minor tasso di criminalità, ed esce fuori che sono caratterizzati da:

- pene severe;
- forze dell'ordine efficienti e presenti sul territorio;
- leggi restrittive;
- bassa corruzione;
- uso delle armi proibito

Sembra a parte il discorso Giappone che, nonostante i 120 milioni di abitanti, presenta un basso tasso di criminalità "grazie alla cultura", oltre che "al benessere economico".

A proposito di economica, forse non a caso, in Italia le impennate di criminalità che vedi in tutti e 4 i grafici corrispondono al periodo 2009-2013 cioè quello della crisi economica (detto dall'articolo stesso).

Per correttezza, sarebbe interessante prendere un dato a cuore di molta gente, cioè il numero di immigrati sul territorio, e vedere se questi sono aumentati nel 2009-2013 e poi calati dal 2014 al 2017, determinando appunto il grafico come noi lo vediamo, oppure non spostano molto.




sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma Salvini è quello che venerava il Dio Po e ora va in giro con i crocifissi e parla con la Madonna di Medjiugorje, benché le presunte apparizioni della medesima non siano riconosciute neanche dalla Chiesa cattolica.
> E' quello che ha portato una bimba "strappata ingiustamente alla madre" facendo passare l'idea che fosse un bimba di Bibbiano anche quando era già venuta fuori la notizia che, in realtà, si trattava di una bimba di un comune lombardo con sindaco leghista.
> E' quello che fino a qualche anno fa si vantava di fare le sue vacanze solo a Nord e ora si vanta di fare le sue vacanze al Sud.
> E' il capo del partito che fino a poco tempo fa usava il tricolore in modi particolari e adesso strilla e si indigna se al Parlamento europeo non consentono di esporlo sui banchi dei singoli parlamentari, come previsto dal regolamento che vieta di esporre qualunque tipo di simbolo.
> ...


Un'incoerenza sanguinosa.

Molto interessante il discorso dell'immortalità dei nostri politici. Fonzie ad esempio aveva promesso l'auto-esclusione in caso di sconfitta. Oggi è tornato in prima linea.

Salvini, visto da tanti come il nuovo che avanza, è in giro da 20 anni.


----------



## David Drills (23 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questi sono stati i 1i che hanno confermato di essere pagliacci. li ho saltati a piè pari.
> poi loro non han bisogno dei voti, governano lo stesso anche se perdono.


Ah ecco. Sei un po' ipocrita a dire che sono tutti uguali, a Salvini & Co. hai dato fiducia, gli altri pagliacci a prescindere. Va benissimo eh, solo non dire che per te sono tutti uguali, perchè non è vero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Allora il discorso è interessante, perché quello che mi pare tu abbia fatto è la ricerca di casi a conferma della propria ipotesi, anche se si tratta di un caso specifico, contro il caso più generale a cui ho fatto riferimento (dal medioevo ad oggi, nel mondo, si va in giro più tranquilli. Grazie a quale tipo di intervento?).
> E' interessante anche perché...potrei avere fatto lo stesso! Mi sono riletto, ed effettivamente ho selezionato alcune informazioni, tenendo però fede al dato finale, e cioè il calo complessivo dei crimini.
> 
> I dati che ho trovato sono moltissimi, riporto un esempio nel decennio 2007-2017 su furti e rapine, sia nelle abitazioni che negli esercizi commerciali:
> ...



non riesco a visualizzare i grafici adesso quindi fatico a seguire il tuo discorso perfettamente.
ma da quello che ho capito, mi stai dando ragione. leggi e controlli più severi portano ad avere meno criminali.

sul fatto del medioevo, ovviamente è come dici tu. c'è più ricchezza e più cultura. naturalmente nel lunghissimo periodo saranno sempre in calo.

sugli immigrati mi sembra semplice.. sono tutti poveri e hanno avuto esperienze di vita molto toste, spesso non hanno nessuno a cui rendere conto e si trovano di punto in bianco in un paese molto più permissivo del loro. tutte caratteristiche che portano ad avere tra loro una percentuale di criminali più alta rispetto al normale. ne conosco tanti che mi dicono: "quando arrivi qui devi scegliere se fare i soldi facili o lavorare duro". facile capire perchè tanti scelgono certe strade.
essendo loro però una percentuale minore di popolazione, incidono poco su un dato generale, più spostato dall'economia e dalla crisi.

però non si può dire che se dal medioevo abbiamo migliorato allora è tutto ok. bisogna puntare alla perfezione. meno immigrati sarebbe un inizio, più controlli (carabinieri metronotte o ronde quel che vuoi te), pene più dure (almeno pene, basterebbe). 
tuttta roba molto facile da fare ma che non viene fatta. 
naturalmente a chi comanda interessa una popolazione non troppo benestante, per far crescere il potere d'acquisto dei pochi ricchi.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non riesco a visualizzare i grafici adesso quindi fatico a seguire il tuo discorso perfettamente.
> ma da quello che ho capito, mi stai dando ragione. leggi e controlli più severi portano ad avere meno criminali.
> 
> sul fatto del medioevo, ovviamente è come dici tu. c'è più ricchezza e più cultura. naturalmente nel lunghissimo periodo saranno sempre in calo.
> ...



Tutto perfetto.

E, a margine, vorrei sapere da dove deriva questa sicurezza che stiamo progredendo, che più andiamo avanti, più le cose migliorano. Se non ci sembrano migliorate, siamo noi che non comprendiamo.

Vorrei proprio sapere da dove deriva questo dogma. Non basta portare in avanti le lancette dell'orologio per migliorare. Allora non sarebbero dovuti esistere i "periodi bui" del Medioevo, l'oscurantismo, etc etc.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Gennaio 2020)

*Il tunisino citofonato: "È vero, spacciavo. Ma ora sono pulito e vado a scuola come tutti. Andrò in procura e denuncerò Salvini per diffamazione.".*


----------



## vota DC (23 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il tunisino citofonato: "È vero, spacciavo. Ma ora sono pulito e vado a scuola come tutti".*



Distruggendo le auto che trova sul tragitto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il tunisino citofonato: "È vero, spacciavo. Ma ora sono pulito e vado a scuola come tutti. Andrò in procura e denuncerò Salvini per diffamazione.".*



E' appena nato un nuovo Carolo idolo delle masse.

Fazio e la Gruber che si scazzottano per invitarlo per primo.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Per provare a risponderti inizierei direttamente dall'intero pianeta, e dal benessere in generale, e in questo senso mi viene in mente questo video:
> 
> ...
> 
> Inoltre stanno circolando le statistiche sull'operato di Salv1n1 in merito alla lotta alla droga, con risultati scadenti.



Amico, bastava una spiegazione anche più contenuta, mi ci vorranno mesi, eventualmente, per comprendere e risponderti.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non riesco a visualizzare i grafici adesso quindi fatico a seguire il tuo discorso perfettamente.
> ma da quello che ho capito, mi stai dando ragione. leggi e controlli più severi portano ad avere meno criminali.
> 
> sul fatto del medioevo, ovviamente è come dici tu. c'è più ricchezza e più cultura. naturalmente nel lunghissimo periodo saranno sempre in calo.
> ...


Sì, certo...ma per "leggi più severe e più controlli" mica intendo le squadriglie notturne fai-da-te. 
Le leggi più severe sono leggi che portano i criminali a stare in galera per più tempo.
Più controlli...sempre da parte delle forze dell'ordine.

Quello su cui non sono d'accordo è dare la possibilità agli esaltati di fare i controllori notturni. E' un'assurdità e non succederà mai (credo)

Per gli immigrati, bisogna creati dei patti a lungo termine con i paesi da cui provengono, il problema è nato lì e si risolve lì. Certamente non facendo lo sbruffone con gli immigrati ("la pacchia è stra-finita" e "questo è tunisino,vero? Scusi lei spaccia?"

Salv1n0 attiva sistematicamente la pancia degli italiani e mai il cervello. Se l'essere umano avesse vissuto sempre agendo di pancia, oggi staremmo ancora a cacciare gli orsi con la clava.
Savl1ni spinge sempre per coinvolgere emotivamente (con rabbia e odio) la gente, e scagliarla contro l'immigrato. Tu stesso hai parlato della non-vita che li caratterizza. Quindi non è una questione personale con gli africani. Semplicemente bisogna stanare e imprigionare e rimpatriare tutti i clandestini e i criminali. Ma non con la pancia.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tutto perfetto.
> 
> E, a margine, vorrei sapere da dove deriva questa sicurezza che stiamo progredendo, che più andiamo avanti, più le cose migliorano. Se non ci sembrano migliorate, siamo noi che non comprendiamo.
> 
> Vorrei proprio sapere da dove deriva questo dogma. Non basta portare in avanti le lancette dell'orologio per migliorare. Allora non sarebbero dovuti esistere i "periodi bui" del Medioevo, l'oscurantismo, etc etc.





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, bastava una spiegazione anche più contenuta, mi ci vorranno mesi, eventualmente, per comprendere e risponderti.


mi rendo conto, ma per intavolare un discorso vagamente concreto bisogna ricorrere ai numeri. 

L'idea del singolo secondo cui "va sempre peggio" conta poco rispetto ai numeri nazionali e nel tempo. Nessuno dal suo quartiere può avere una reale idea di come stanno andando le cose.

Il video che ti ho postato spiega come sta andando il mondo, mica il quartiere.

Ti lascio con un ultimo grafico, anche questo eloquente:

Tasso di omicidi in Italia dal 1992 al 2017 :





[/IMG]


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sì, certo...ma per "leggi più severe e più controlli" mica intendo le squadriglie notturne fai-da-te.
> Le leggi più severe sono leggi che portano i criminali a stare in galera per più tempo.
> Più controlli...sempre da parte delle forze dell'ordine.
> 
> ...



eh si ma le forze dell'ordine costano e di soldi non ce n'è. a me non farebbe schifo se qualche volontario facesse qualche ronda. ovvio che ci vuole qualcuno con della cognizione,mica degli esaltati. 
che lui faccia il buffone lo si sa, in quel mondo devi farlo per attirare la gente purtroppo. non lo sto scusando è. mi piacerebbe gente seria. ma la gente seria non c'è perchè non beccherebbe voti forse.
guarda grillo come è diventato famoso... facendo il buffone.
a me gli immigrati mica mi stan sulle palle in quanto tali, ma perchè sono insostenibili in questo numero e poi non possono integrarsi se arrivano come formiche.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> mi rendo conto, ma per intavolare un discorso vagamente concreto bisogna ricorrere ai numeri.
> 
> L'idea del singolo secondo cui "va sempre peggio" conta poco rispetto ai numeri nazionali e nel tempo. Nessuno dal suo quartiere può avere una reale idea di come stanno andando le cose.
> 
> ...



(so già che impiegherò tempo a formulare la risposta e andrò in timeout sul forum, devo ricordarmi di salvare il testo).

A me invece piacerebbe mostrarti il grafico, ad esempio, [opportunità di lavoro vs tempo], che sperimento.

Tu dirai "ma che c'entra?". C'entra. perché queste derivano da condizioni economiche, che a loro volta derivano da condizioni sociali, etc etc. Il discorso delle sicurezza individuale potrebbe anche essere vero. Ma quello che secondo me peggiora è una sicurezza "estesa". Una sicurezza non solo legata alla difesa della vita, ma alla qualità di essa, di come la vivi, e di come ti poni rispetto ad essa.

Se decine di anni fa ero relativamente sicuro di trovare un posto di lavoro senza eccessiva fatica, e di ritrovare la casa non scassinata quando tornavo dalle ferie, adesso è un incubo. E questo conservando una certa sicurezza che nessuno mi punta una pistola alla testa, e mi fredda in pieno centro storico.

Quindi, secondo i tuoi dati, adesso io sono ancora più sicuro rispetto al passato di non perdere la vita se esco una sera, cosa di cui ero comunque ragionevolmente sicuro anche prima, ma è anche sicuro che esco meno perché ho meno soldi in tasca per prendere una pizza, e trovo meno gente a giro per sentirmi circondato dai miei simili.

L'episodio di Salvino, lo ribadisco, secondo me viene sempre sottolineato un po' banalmente, mentre è (anche) da altre parti che dovremmo guardare. E' solo sintomatico. Decine di anni fa sarebbe stato ignorato e bollato come scherzo da buontempone, adesso invece ottiene successo, sia nel bene che nel male. Questo è il punto.

Detto questo, io non sono d'accordo con ronde e altre minchiate, sia chiaro, semplicemente perché *non ce ne dovrebbe essere bisogno*. Però se qualcuno le reclama, forse è cosa da prendere in considerazione. E' abbastanza inverosimile che la gente un certo giorno a cavallo degli anni 2000 si è improvvisamente svegliata con indole di vendetta, si è armata di pistola e cinturone, e ha deciso di farsi giustizia da sola.

A me farebbe piacere, e anche qui scado nella banalità perché l'avrò detto milioni di volte, che tutti stessero bene, senza bisogno di delinquere. Ma se qualcuno delinque e lo strumento di repressione/correzione giudiziario in mano allo stato fa acqua da tutte le parti, beh, non è che si può dire "peccato" e continuare a subire.

La gente si organizza e provvede, e come il buon istinto di sopravvivenza consiglia (e quello non sbaglia quasi mai), "chi fa da sé, fa per tre". Poi se lo interpreti come anarchia fascista di destra, o salviniana, quello è un altro discorso e dipende dalla tua sensibilità.

L'impressione è che parecchie opinioni scritte qui derivino da esperienze di vita che sono tutto sommato relativamente tranquille e quindi non arrivano a toccare i nervi scoperti che parte della popolazione dimostra di avere. Sensazione mia, opinabile.

Il messaggio che il popolo italiano sia un aggregato di persone sanguinarie e divorate dalla voglia di reprimere/uccidere lo straniero secondo me non regge. Abbiamo reagito ad invasioni, storicamente (e giustamente).


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh si ma le forze dell'ordine costano e di soldi non ce n'è. a me non farebbe schifo se qualche volontario facesse qualche ronda. ovvio che ci vuole qualcuno con della cognizione,mica degli esaltati.
> che lui faccia il buffone lo si sa, in quel mondo devi farlo per attirare la gente purtroppo. non lo sto scusando è. mi piacerebbe gente seria. ma la gente seria non c'è perchè non beccherebbe voti forse.
> guarda grillo come è diventato famoso... facendo il buffone.
> a me gli immigrati mica mi stan sulle palle in quanto tali, ma perchè sono insostenibili in questo numero e poi non possono integrarsi se arrivano come formiche.


Non capisco in quale a base criteri si possa decidere chi ha cognizione e chi no, come rendere ufficiali queste ronde, quali poteri conferirgli, etc



gabri65 ha scritto:


> (so già che impiegherò tempo a formulare la risposta e andrò in timeout sul forum, devo ricordarmi di salvare il testo).
> 
> A me invece piacerebbe mostrarti il grafico, ad esempio, [opportunità di lavoro vs tempo], che sperimento.
> 
> ...


Premetto che ho postato una serie di statistiche per un preciso motivo: nessuno è in grado di percepire realmente come va il mondo dal puntino di casa sua.

E' impossibile rispondere con cognizione di causa alla domanda: *"la criminalità in Italia è aumentata o diminuita?"*, solamente con le voci del vicinato e guardando il telegiornale.
Infatti non ho risposto alla tua percezione delle cose con la mia; mi sono limitato a postare i dati nazionali.

Basti pensare ad una serie di *variabili*, tutte fondamentali:

1) andamento del crimine negli anni, a livello nazionale;
2) tipo di crimine preso in considerazione (omicidio, rapina, furto, violenza sessuale, violenza ai minori, etc);
3) sotto-tipo di crimine (rapina agli esercizi commerciali, rapina in casa);
4) città o provincia presa in considerazione (ad esempio, 2019: Milano, Rimini e Firenze le 3 città con più criminalità; chi vive lì avrà una percezione ben diversa da chi vive nella città all'ultimo posto)


Nonostante i dati siano schiaccianti so quanto sia difficile cambiare idea: in psicologia sociale si studia il *primacy effect*, che consiste nel costruirsi un parere su di un argomento basandosi sulle prime informazioni assorbite. Le successive, per quanto consistenti, si dovranno adeguare alle prime.

In pratica se inizialmente hai un'idea negativa su una cosa, anche se dopo riceverai informazioni di natura opposta, queste ultime verranno modellate sulle prime.

Infatti io stesso, a proposito di rapine e furti, partivo con un'idea, che è stata confermata dai dati, ma ho ignorato che gli specifici *furti nelle abitazioni*, nel decennio 2007-2017, sono aumentati (invece avrei giurato fosse *tutto* in calo).


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Gennaio 2020)

Gabry scusami per le lunghe risposte , ma non vedo altro trovo di affrontare la questione. Argomento gigantesco che non può essere approfondito in questa sede. In ogni caso, bellissima discussione!


----------



## gabri65 (23 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Gabry scusami per le lunghe risposte , ma non vedo altro trovo di affrontare la questione. Argomento gigantesco che non può essere approfondito in questa sede. In ogni caso, bellissima discussione!



Ma figurati, amico, era una battuta, il problema è mio in quanto ho una mente incasinata e devo seguire le cose piano piano.

Anzi, mi fa piacere, perché se rispondessi telegraficamente vorrebbe dire che non dedichi attenzione alla discussione, qualunque siano le opinioni in merito.

Poi adesso sono pure agitato per i commenti connessi all'episodio di Paquetà. 

Ci rifletto, tanto sicuramente la questione risalterà fuori e ci sarà modo di proseguire.


----------



## sunburn (24 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> (so già che impiegherò tempo a formulare la risposta e andrò in timeout sul forum, devo ricordarmi di salvare il testo).
> 
> A me invece piacerebbe mostrarti il grafico, ad esempio, [opportunità di lavoro vs tempo], che sperimento.
> 
> ...


Le “ronde” sono previste dal famoso decreto Maroni, a tutt’oggi in vigore. Dove sono tutti questi cittadini terrorizzati che si organizzano per istinto di conservazione? 

PS: se hai tutto questo timore di essere svaligiato, inizia a cambiare quella serratura a doppia mappa che ormai te la apre anche mia figlia di tre anni...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non capisco in quale a base criteri si possa decidere chi ha cognizione e chi no, come rendere ufficiali queste ronde, quali poteri conferirgli, etc





Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Scusa, non ho capito. Puoi spiegarmi in che modo l'utilizzo di un citofono sarebbe un gesto intimidatorio? E che relazione intercorre fra le ronde (non si capisce cosa intendi dire, ma vabbé) e il suddetto uso del citofono?
> Non sono ironico, voglio solo approfondire e capire il tuo punto di vista.



Intimidatorio nel senso che il soggetto diviene conosciuto a tutti, la citofonata ha avuto effetto infatti. Ci dovrebbero essere molte più citofonate, se funzionano.
Le ronde tra i loro scopi hanno appunto quello della segnalazione. La segnalazione è anzi il primo e forse unico compito di una ronda, che sarebbe costituita da normali civili che non hanno alcuna autorità e che dovrebbero sollecitare l'intervento delle forze dell'ordine. Sarebbe anche molto più facile difendersi da un sopruso di una ronda piuttosto che dall'abuso di potere delle f.d.o.: il problema in tantissimi Paesi è proprio l'abuso di potere delle f.d.o., non delle organizzazioni libere e spontanee dei cittadini quale sarebbe una ronda.
Poi ci sono diversi livelli di autorità e ufficialità che si possono assegnare, per esempio esiste già l'ausiliario del traffico.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tutto perfetto.
> 
> E, a margine, vorrei sapere da dove deriva questa sicurezza che stiamo progredendo, che più andiamo avanti, più le cose migliorano. Se non ci sembrano migliorate, siamo noi che non comprendiamo.
> 
> Vorrei proprio sapere da dove deriva questo dogma. Non basta portare in avanti le lancette dell'orologio per migliorare. Allora non sarebbero dovuti esistere i "periodi bui" del Medioevo, l'oscurantismo, etc etc.



I più grandi crimini dell'umanità sono avvenuto nel XX secolo, ad opera degli Stati, altro che "progresso".
Il progresso è il progresso dello Stato come istituzione sempre più totalitaria, infingarda e tirannica e paradossalmente questa progressione è data soprattutto da sedicenti liberali; se non da personaggi ispirati a voler imporre un uomo nuovo, pronti a sterminare chi vi si oppone come l'ennesimo Pol-Pot.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Le “ronde” sono previste dal famoso decreto Maroni, a tutt’oggi in vigore. Dove sono tutti questi cittadini terrorizzati che si organizzano per istinto di conservazione?



Dove? Uno sta scrivendo adesso. Ennemila euro spesi in sicurezza dopo 2 furti e 3 tentativi.

Che avrei potuto spendere meglio in mojiti e baldracc ... ehm, signorine. Si può dire, sì? Oppure è sessismo? 



sunburn ha scritto:


> PS: se hai tutto questo timore di essere svaligiato, inizia a cambiare quella serratura a doppia mappa che ormai te la apre anche mia figlia di tre anni...



No. Io non voglio cambiare la serratura. Non la vorrei proprio la serratura. Se tutti fanno come me, non ce ne sarebbe bisogno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Gennaio 2020)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non capisco in quale a base criteri si possa decidere chi ha cognizione e chi no, come rendere ufficiali queste ronde, quali poteri conferirgli, etc



mah, penso che dei volontari cittadini, se ci fossero, che vanno in giro in gruppo per controllare senza dover avere paura di essere menati, non abbiano bisogno ne di ufficialità ne di poteri. vanno come privati e devono sottostare alla legge comune come tutti. se ti intendi di creare una cosa più "ufficiale" tipo un corpo... allora non lo so. non sono abbastanza esperto in materia per dir di più di questo. so solo che se ci fosse qualcosa ne sarei contento perchè può fare solo comodo ad un cittadino onesto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Gennaio 2020)

Bisognerebbe anche modificare la legge per permettere il costituirsi di una milizia cittadina. Ma abbiamo una costituzione che abilita uno Stato tirannico, per cui i cittadini devono essere dirarmati e inermi.

La milizia in America forma ronde armate; il senso della milizia sta nel rendere la cittadinanza armata contro lo Stato stesso, dato che può diventare tirannico e nemico dei cittadini. 
La milizia, addirittura, per costituzione, dovrebbe avere la possibilità di armarsi tanto quanto lo Stato stesso, quindi diventando de facto un esercito: la milizia per esempio, spontaneamente e senza fondi statali, presidia il confine con il Messico.
In Italia dovremmo essere liberi di presidiare le coste con le armi.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Gennaio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe anche modificare la legge per permettere il costituirsi di una milizia cittadina. Ma abbiamo una costituzione che abilita uno Stato tirannico, per cui i cittadini devono essere dirarmati e inermi.
> 
> La milizia in America forma ronde armate; il senso della milizia sta nel rendere la cittadinanza armata contro lo Stato stesso, dato che può diventare tirannico e nemico dei cittadini.
> La milizia, addirittura, per costituzione, dovrebbe avere la possibilità di armarsi tanto quanto lo Stato stesso, quindi diventando de facto un esercito: la milizia per esempio, spontaneamente e senza fondi statali, presidia il confine con il Messico.
> In Italia dovremmo essere liberi di presidiare le coste con le armi.



Senza arrivare a codesti eccessi, basterebbe che la giustizia applicasse leggi sobrie e coerenti, a tutti i livelli, con certezza di pena e senza corruzione al contorno.

Molto semplice ed efficace.

Ma terribilmente scomodo. Scomodo al punto che la giustizia è manipolata e diventa un arma al contrario, nelle mani del nemico.

E indovina chi è il nemico, e quanto distante abita da te.


----------



## Baba (24 Gennaio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Intimidatorio nel senso che il soggetto diviene conosciuto a tutti, la citofonata ha avuto effetto infatti. Ci dovrebbero essere molte più citofonate, se funzionano.
> Le ronde tra i loro scopi hanno appunto quello della segnalazione. La segnalazione è anzi il primo e forse unico compito di una ronda, che sarebbe costituita da normali civili che non hanno alcuna autorità e che dovrebbero sollecitare l'intervento delle forze dell'ordine. Sarebbe anche molto più facile difendersi da un sopruso di una ronda piuttosto che dall'abuso di potere delle f.d.o.: il problema in tantissimi Paesi è proprio l'abuso di potere delle f.d.o., non delle organizzazioni libere e spontanee dei cittadini quale sarebbe una ronda.
> Poi ci sono diversi livelli di autorità e ufficialità che si possono assegnare, per esempio esiste già l'ausiliario del traffico.



È da più di 50 anni che si da la caccia alla droga e agli spacciatori, e non si è risolto niente. Tutti i corpi di polizia in ogni parte del mondo hanno sempre fallito. La produzione non è mai diminuita così come il consumo. Qualche citofonata in più o altri piccoli dettagli non cambieranno niente.


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Gennaio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Intimidatorio nel senso che il soggetto diviene conosciuto a tutti, la citofonata ha avuto effetto infatti. Ci dovrebbero essere molte più citofonate, se funzionano.
> Le ronde tra i loro scopi hanno appunto quello della segnalazione. La segnalazione è anzi il primo e forse unico compito di una ronda, che sarebbe costituita da normali civili che non hanno alcuna autorità e che dovrebbero sollecitare l'intervento delle forze dell'ordine. Sarebbe anche molto più facile difendersi da un sopruso di una ronda piuttosto che dall'abuso di potere delle f.d.o.: il problema in tantissimi Paesi è proprio l'abuso di potere delle f.d.o., non delle organizzazioni libere e spontanee dei cittadini quale sarebbe una ronda.
> Poi ci sono diversi livelli di autorità e ufficialità che si possono assegnare, per esempio esiste già l'ausiliario del traffico.



Guarda, per come la vedo io, questo signore era a casa tranquillo, e ha ricevuto una citofonato di un ex ministro dell'interno, il quale (testualmente) "ha sentito dire che controlla lo spaccio nella zona".
Allora, posto che se fai lo spacciatore normalmente ti si vede in giro in strada e risulta inutile proprio il gesto della citofonata - che di fatto é stato solo un gesto mediatico -, e posto che la figura che fai se alla fine la persona in questione non spaccia droga é da miserabili, non credo che un senatore della repubblica debba avere la facoltà di condurre indagini (tra l'altro basate sul passaparola di informazioni) ed effettuare interventi del genere. Si tratta non solo di diffusione di idee sbagliate, ma di una messa in pratica totalmente sbagliata.
Ha provocato lo sdegno della comunità tunisina e dello stato tunisino in generale (quindi anche relazioni fra stati) solo perché ha sentito dire dalla gente della zona che quello é uno spacciatore? Oltre ad essere sbagliato a livello etico il gesto, parliamo anche di un gesto sbagliato anche a livello di logica razionale. 
E tutto quanto per la spettacolarizzazione di un gesto che non aveva né diritto di fare, né potere per farlo. 

Se vuoi combattere lo spaccio di droga, ronde e citofonare servono a poco. Combatti la criminalità organizzata piuttosto, gli fa arrivare la droga. Cerca di sferrare colpi alla piramide alla base.

Il tuo discorso sinceramente non lo capisco. Se sei un libero cittadino e vieni a conoscenza di giri strani non vai a citofonare allo spaccino di turno. Vai direttamente alla polizia a denunciare il fatto. Mi sembra una mossa piú logica no?


----------



## vota DC (24 Gennaio 2020)

Ma è così semplice. Il tipo ha precedenti e c'è stata una segnalazione. Ci è andata la polizia. Assieme alla polizia in certi casi ci vanno politici o giornalisti che siano le iene o il corriere di Carneade. Ovvio che Salvini è inutile ai fini dell'indagine e solo con effetto mediatico. Ma il controllo lo avrebbero fatto comunque.
Associare questa canaglia con tutti i tunisini invece è molto grave. Il politicante tunisino che si è ridotto a questo subirà gravi ripercussioni: lo spaccio in Tunisia ha pene draconiane. Il ragazzino ha già precedenti penali e il politicante lo ha promosso come rappresentante del tunisino medio.
Pochi giorni dopo l'auto della donna (con figlio morto di overdose) è stata distrutta. E di certo non sono stati ultras di Bonaccini o nemici di Salvini: rischierebbero tanto per difendere uno spacciatore?


----------



## sunburn (24 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dove? Uno sta scrivendo adesso. Ennemila euro spesi in sicurezza dopo 2 furti e 3 tentativi.


Il riferimento era alle “ronde”. Sono uno strumento previsto dalla legge, eppure sono un fenomeno totalmente irrilevante. Quindi la mia domanda era: Dove sono tutti questi cittadini terrorizzati che si organizzano(sottinteso: in ronde) per istinto di conservazione?

Escludendo che tu faccia parte di una di queste “ronde”, avendo tu espresso contrarietà, l’alternativa è che tu non abbia letto con attenzione il mio intervento perché eri troppo impegnato a parlare con una ragazzina imbronciata che ti ha citofonato per discutere di ambiente.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> No. Io non voglio cambiare la serratura. Non la vorrei proprio la serratura. Se tutti fanno come me, non ce ne sarebbe bisogno.


Quello piacerebbe a tutti. Ma, considerando che la delinquenza esiste da quando esiste l’Umanità(basti pensare che ci troviamo qui per il furto di una mela), io un’assicurazione sulla casa me la son fatta e consiglio a chiunque di farla.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che avrei potuto spendere meglio in mojiti e baldracc ... ehm, signorine. Si può dire, sì? Oppure è sessismo?


Non sei sessista perché sei tirchio e te le scegli brutte e che non sanno stare un passo indietro.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il riferimento era alle “ronde”. Sono uno strumento previsto dalla legge, eppure sono un fenomeno totalmente irrilevante. Quindi la mia domanda era: Dove sono tutti questi cittadini terrorizzati che si organizzano(sottinteso: in ronde) per istinto di conservazione?



Ah, non lo so dove si radunano.

E quindi perché tutto questo polverone? Se ne parla in modo negativo per sottolineare certi principi "fascisti", poi ci si accorge che è irrilevante. Ho la netta impressione che si verifichi il solito fenomeno del razzismo. Ci si lamenta dell'istituzione delle ronde, a torto o a ragione, e poi sono magari fatti isolati.

Come il razzismo.

Ci si lamenta di un paese xenofobo, intriso di razzismo e fascismo, e poi non lo vedi da nessuna parte.



> Escludendo che tu faccia parte di una di queste “ronde”, avendo tu espresso contrarietà,



Io esprimo contrarietà nella misura in cui lo stato mi garantisce la sicurezza adeguata, corrispondente alle tasse che pago facendomi il c*lo lavorando, sicurezza che è un mio diritto.

E mi riservo la discrezionalità di avere la possibilità di intervenire se mi sento in pericolo non negoziabile con l'aggressore tramite trattativa o a mezzo intervista.



> l’alternativa è che tu non abbia letto con attenzione il mio intervento perché eri troppo impegnato a parlare con una ragazzina imbronciata che ti ha citofonato per discutere di ambiente.



Ma di che ti lamenti? Non crederai mica che ti rispondo con attenzione, il che mi farebbe perdere tempo mentre mi faccio gli affari miei. Ma ringrazia che ti rispondo, dai.



> Quello piacerebbe a tutti. Ma, considerando che la delinquenza esiste da quando esiste l’Umanità(basti pensare che ci troviamo qui per il furto di una mela), io un’assicurazione sulla casa me la son fatta e consiglio a chiunque di farla.



Ma non eri tu che vedevi un mondo tutto a fiorellini, dove bisogna essere inclusivi e caritatevoli, e accogliere chiunque?

Non mi sembra che hai le idee chiare.

Oppure mi prendi per il c*lo (cosa che non costituirebbe di per sé uno sbaglio, eh).

E comunque, ribadisco il concetto, io non voglio farmi un'assicurazione sulla vita. C'è già la pensione, a cui mai arriverò. Non cominciamo a mettere in mezzo cose astruse. Io voglio vivere in pace, se l'assicurazione sulla vita è così fondamentale, allora la dovrebbe fornire lo stato.



> Non sei sessista perché sei tirchio e te le scegli brutte e che non sanno stare un passo indietro.



Ti assicuro che se sei abbastanza imbenzinato, qualsiasi cess* ti sembra Charlize Theron o la Leotta.

PS
(la cui ultima pubblicità sull'intimo maschile mi ha scatenato una certa bestia)


----------



## fabri47 (24 Gennaio 2020)

*Salvini: "Con la droga non sono garantista. Se il ragazzo non è uno spacciatore chiedo scusa. Lascio che polizia e carabinieri appurino la verità".*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Gennaio 2020)

perdete tutti tempo con il gossip, io vorrei capire come la Lega porterà le imposte regionali della mia regione natale (Emilia-Romagna) all' 1% dal 5% circa attuale, aumentando i servizi. Promesso in campagna elettorale. 

D'altronde io sto ancora aspettando la FLAT TAX 15%, punto numero 1 del programma della Lega, mai realizzata. 
Aspetto ancora anche la Padania e il Federalismo fiscale, grande cavallo di battaglia di 30 anni di politica della fu Lega Nord. 

Tutto il resto è noia


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Con la droga non sono garantista. Se il ragazzo non è uno spacciatore chiedo scusa. Lascio che polizia e carabinieri appurino la verità".*


...

Sonora pernacchia e :



Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Per chi non lo sapesse, la foto è del Dicembre 2018. La persona ritratta con Salv1n0 è Luca Lucc1:
> 
> - condannato a 4 anni di carcere per aver fatto perdere un occhio a un tifoso durante una rissa;
> 
> ...


----------

